# Boarding Information Collars



## Ellen6 (Nov 23, 2014)

Hello,

I am a dog walker and i also offer dog boarding in my home. When dogs come and stay with me i use to put a tag on their collar that had my contact details on. This was encase one did unfortunatly get lost as the owner may have been out of the country or many hours away.

However i realised i was going through so many tags as everytime you take them on and off they get a little weaker and were breaking and so i thought i will get collars that the dogs can wear.

And so my question to you, that im hopeing you can help me with, is what should i put on the collars? 
(I dont want the dogs name as i will be using them for different dogs as and when they are with me)

Should i put something that says they are staying with me like "on holiday" or such i just have my contact details?


----------



## spaniel07 (May 3, 2012)

Mine wear a webbing collar with embroidered details :- if found please call and my mobile number.

I find these easy to put on and off so no issues about disc falling off.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

I know another home boarder who just has her phone number on the collar with her business name and logo.

What sort of tags are you using? I've been using polypettags for years and they've been fine.


----------

